
Police Surveillance Tools from Special Services Group - hsnewman
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2020/01/police_surveill.html
======
Jamwinner
[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qjdp95/this-secretive-
sur...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qjdp95/this-secretive-surveillance-
company-is-selling-cops-cameras-hidden-in-gravestones)

Not a fan of recent Vice per say, but they did all the reporting here, with
Bruce adding virtually nothing and quoting directly from them, and not having
ads. Might change the link as vice article is original, unedited, and has
pictures, desipte ads, etc.

~~~
greenyoda
This is also in the HN Guidelines: "Please submit the original source. If a
post reports on something found on another site, submit the latter."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

